# Bear Brook 9/17



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a write-up and video from the site of this year's NEMBA-fest.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/09/bear-brook-state-park-return-of-flow.html


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2011)

Very sweet indeed!!! That has all the flow that FOMBA is missing. Definitely done in the right order, butt kicking first followed by some "let it all hang out" riding.  I will definitely be heading there in the next few weeks! Thanks for the stoke.  :beer:


----------

